# Please see kittens, sooo cute!!



## donna1 (Oct 26, 2013)

These are Mab's pedigree siamese kittens at 8 weeks. Aren't they gorgeous!? We have another litter due today, so will upload some more pics soon


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

adorrrrrrrrrable, you got your hands full then


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Sooooooooooooooooo cute..


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

We have a litter of brits due today too..something in the air maybe.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Stunning  xxxx


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

They'd are all adorable, but I love the little one on the right xxx


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Oh they are sooo beautiful :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Sweeties :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Gorgeous! I love the little tabby in the middle :001_wub:


----------



## curlywurlydee (Oct 20, 2013)

Gorgeous babies :001_tt1:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

any joy op?


----------

